# n Dom tegniese vraag



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

Ek skiet n pirate-boog, Perfectline 40-65pond.

Ek sou graag n bekende of nuwe boog wou skiet, maar nou ja :embara:
Nou my vraag, kan ek my kabels bietjie opwen en ponde wen, moontlik n paar fps??

Ek het die vraag al op AT gevra maar nie eintlik n lekker antwoord gekry, my engels roes n bietjie in die Vrystaat.

Ek skiet tans 65 pond, 30" Easton Powerflight 340 pyl(9.3gpi) met n NAP Nitron 125grein en kry in die omgewing van 260fps met die setup.

Ek koop tans die nodige goedjies by Big Five Archery in Bfn, die eienaar het gese ek moet my boog bring sodat ons kan eksperimenteer...

ENIGE IDEES OF RAAD


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Voor jy aan die kabels en snare draai of stel, wat is als op jou boog? Jy moet onthou dat boogskiet baie "give and take" is. As jy net 'n paar voet ekstra soek kan jy byvoorbeeld net van die goed(limbsavers, kat-wiscars) op jou snare en limbs afhaal, dit gaan jou boog vinniger maak, maar die boog sal meer lawaai maak as jy dit skiet.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Nog 'n voorstel is dat voor jy 'n hele paar rand op die "ou" boog spandeer hom eerder aftree as 'n back-up of 'n visboog. Koop dan eerder 'n nuwe boog wat spoed het om te "mors". Jy kan altyd dieselfde pyle skiet en selfs diesefde sight en rest oorplaas op die nuwe boog. Ek kyk altyd na die 2de handse boe wat adverteer in die Bowhunter en ek kan eerlik se dat daar werklik 'n hele paar goeie kope is!

Ek hoop dit help, maar as jy enige verdere vrae het skakel my gerus!

Alles van die beste

Engee
083 304 6336


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Wildeboer,

Verskoen die engels maar:
Your bow isn't that slow. At 9.3 gpi your shafts weigh 279 gr. Add 125 for the tip, 10 for insert, 5 for the nock and 15? for veins and glue. This will bring total arrow weight to around 434 gr.
For a 65# bow the ibo arrow weight should be 325 gr. This gives you a difference of 109 gr. You can add 3 fps for every gr over ibo weight so if you were shooting a 325 gr arrow your speed would be around 296 fps.
I don't know what your draw length is but you can subtract 10 fps for every inch below 30".
So, if you are a 29" draw the bow's IBO rating would be 306 which is not bad at all. That set up is plenty fast enough for hunting and if you want speed for 3D then simply move to much lighter arrows.
For example: a Gold Tip ultralight 400 with 85 gr tip cut to 28" and 2.3" duravanes would give you a total weight of around 330 gr. This would push your speed into the 290 fps which is fast enough for 3D shooting.

Hope this helps,
Ray


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Kabels opwen*



wildeboer said:


> Ek skiet n pirate-boog, Perfectline 40-65pond.
> 
> Ek sou graag n bekende of nuwe boog wou skiet, maar nou ja :embara:
> Nou my vraag, kan ek my kabels bietjie opwen en ponde wen, moontlik n paar fps??
> ...


Eerstens ,jou boog is nie so stadig nie.Ek verkies inteendeel n stadige boog.Volgens my vlieg pyle die beste in die omgewing van 200-280 v/s.My ross CR331 is baie stadig ,maar met BH vlieg hulle presies soos oefen punte.

Om terug te kom na jou vraag.Jy sal skrik as jy sien wat gebeur as jy die kabels opwen.Sodra jy die kabels opwen word jou snaar langer.Jy kry baie ponde by en jou treklengte word dus ook langer.Die cams se "timing" mag dalk ook verander en daar is baie meer stremming op die "limbs".Jou "braceheight" word ook langer,wat tot jou voordeel is.Voordat jy begin toets dus jou "let-off" en ander belangrike mates soos "axle-axle" en "braceheight".Kyk ook na jou "cam timing".Probeer om so na as moontlik aan jou oorspronklike specs te kom nadat jy klaar is.Ek het n PSE Mach 6 so "geconvert" met ongelooflike resultate.

Ek stem saam met Engee en die ander manne,dit is beter om dalk n nuwer boog aan te skaf(maar dit bly interessant om te eksperimenteer)


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*pirate boog*

Bushkey, 
Ek skiet tans sonder enige silencers of iets maar my boog is redelik stil, so ek het niks om nou af te haal.

Ingozi,
Ek moet eers by my boog hou want die finansies laat nie n paar bokke EN n nuwe boog toe, ek sou wel baie graag n nuwe Martin Cheeta wou skiet maar nou ja...

RayDando, 
You inspire me to go a bit lighter in my arrows, I know I will compromise a bit on sound but I will test lighter arrows in the field next week. I will be harvasting a few springbok for our shop.

Philip
Ek het nog altyd hande wat jeuk, ek beplan om te speel maar sal moontlik als terug na normaal probeer kry as die jeuk verby is.


Dankie aan almal wat raad gegee het, ek is nog nuut in die sport en lees net van al die vinnige goed en wonder dan....


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Let us know how the hunt and the experimenting goes :wink:


----------

